
A graph showing shell startup scripts exuction order for zsh/bash/sh - wadkar
https://i.stack.imgur.com/6zqse.png
======
wadkar
The blog where this image was first published in 2013:

[https://blog.flowblok.id.au/2013-02/shell-startup-
scripts.ht...](https://blog.flowblok.id.au/2013-02/shell-startup-scripts.html)

Note that there is recent edit to the blog post saying "it depends on your OS
packaging".

The SO question where an answer refers to this image and has some relevant
discussion: [https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/493173/changing-
his...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/493173/changing-histsize-in-
ubuntu-16-0-4lts/493201)

